# Elite-5 HDI For Ice Fishing Question



## Clad Chaser (Oct 10, 2014)

Was woundering how many out there use the elite-5 for ice fishing, is it worth purchasing the extras to use it on the ice or go buy an entire different unt?
any help would be appriciated.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

I use a vex 18 and bought the elite 5 for the gps and as a backup unit. It worked really well for friends that I took with me. I did buy the 11ah lithium battery very light and runs all weekend. I have been on the vex so long I just prefer it. It marked as well as the vex did and we didn't have any issues with it. Also the gps really shined when we were coming in during a whiteout. Well worth it I would never be out there without it.


----------



## Clad Chaser (Oct 10, 2014)

Thanks jeepdude64 those are the kind of answers I am looking for to make a decision.


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I've got the Elite 5 HDI and love it for the ice. I made my own "ice pack" by mounting the finder to a round base cut out of plywood, buying the trophy angler bag (link below), buying the ice transducer, and a battery. I run a bungee cord through the slits in the bag to secure it on my ATV rack so I can use the GPS and just unhook it and just drop the transducer in the hole. I do get some interference when my buddy is in the same shanty with his Vex, but it's still usable. I prefer a graph over a vex, but it's just my preference. The Elite 5 is nice because I can use it year round.

http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/trophy-angler-electronics-soft-pack-bag?a=1543380


----------



## Clad Chaser (Oct 10, 2014)

RStock521 said:


> I've got the Elite 5 HDI and love it for the ice. I made my own "ice pack" by mounting the finder to a round base cut out of plywood, buying the trophy angler bag (link below), buying the ice transducer, and a battery. I run a bungee cord through the slits in the bag to secure it on my ATV rack so I can use the GPS and just unhook it and just drop the transducer in the hole. I do get some interference when my buddy is in the same shanty with his Vex, but it's still usable. I prefer a graph over a vex, but it's just my preference. The Elite 5 is nice because I can use it year round.
> 
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/product/index/trophy-angler-electronics-soft-pack-bag?a=1543380


 Thanks RStock521 great suggestions will be looking into trying some of them to save some money.


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

This is a great machine it never failed me even at 23 below zero mounted on my quad. I use it exclusively for my GPS tracking and love it. Was going to use it to fish with but I have 3 vexilars and really love them. I rewired it to accept a 12 volt on my quad so its not hard wired to my battery. No issues with over 30 days on erie last winter.


----------



## Clad Chaser (Oct 10, 2014)

drl149 said:


> This is a great machine it never failed me even at 23 below zero mounted on my quad. I use it exclusively for my GPS tracking and love it. Was going to use it to fish with but I have 3 vexilars and really love them. I rewired it to accept a 12 volt on my quad so its not hard wired to my battery. No issues with over 30 days on erie last winter.


 Thanks for the reply drl149, that looks like an interesting idea to mount to quad.


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

I use the Navionics app for the gps to find my spot on the ice and then I use a vexilar flasher.


----------

